# I'm here to stay



## AnnaLover (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys, great pleasure, my real name is David, I not the best writer but i try my best, my art belongs to the poetry, usualy is the dramatic poem that comes from my heart but lately since I've met, the so knowned, the one for me, my romantic side is the one standing out, thanks, I hope that you guys appreciate my writing :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy you've decided to join us David! I too have been a bit on the romantic side of writing lately. Spring will do that to you I guess.


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 18, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> Happy you've decided to join us David! I too have been a bit on the romantic side of writing lately. Spring will do that to you I guess.



it must be from the sun, it is finally bringing some people joy and showing one of the most beautiful seasons from the year maybe giving some hope to the ones, that darkness as taken theyr hearts and only the sun can reach for some happines and love!


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hey guys, great pleasure, my real name is David, I not the best writer  but i try my best, my art belongs to the poetry, usualy is the dramatic  poem that comes from my heart but lately since I've met, the so knowned,  the one for me, my romantic side is the one standing out, thanks, I  hope that you guys appreciate my writing :02.47-tranquillity:


Hey David! Welcome to the forums! The important isn't to be the best but do what you really enjoy and write from your heart! Poetry is my thing as well, and a poem can be both dramatic and romantic and still remain beautiful! And when we meet that person it's a great inspiration and it can only improve our writing.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome, David! Hope you settle in and take advantage of the many different ways to involve yourself here, share your work, and get to know all the other writers here. It's a great thing to be a part of. Glad you're here.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome to the site.  Congratulations on finding the one for you!


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey congrats. I'm sure you'll love the poetry areas, and if you need help with anything poetry related, look no further than two of our mentors that specialize in that area: *astroannie* and *Pandora*.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, David, welcome to our forum. 

I like poetry and it's always nice to see new faces posting around here.

Every month we have a poetry challenge, with the theme picked by the winner of the previous month.  You just missed the deadline for "outer space" but you can still go in and read the entries and vote.  Be sure to read the rules before you vote.

There are a bunch of poetry games, too -- come join us, it's fun!


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice to meet you David. Poetry is an art that has eluded me and I have great respect for those who understand it and can create it. Congrats and I look forward to seeing some of your work =)


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah yes, romance. Been writing a lot of that in my recent book. Also, my wife, Bishopette, is my one and only as they say.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Because if we were good at dating, we'd be at match.com.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 19, 2014)

O Welcome AnnaLover, isn't love grand, happy you found us!


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 19, 2014)

unfortunately i can not answer to all of you so, this reply it will be on the general, thank you for all of your support so far only in my introduction, I will do my best and you can count on my on the poetry contest!
once again thank you all


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 19, 2014)

there is only a problem, i can not do anything yeat because it says that I don't have enough privileges or that it may be waiting for activition, but I've already went to my e-mail and activated my account, is it normal, do I have to wait for a time?


----------



## Cran (Apr 19, 2014)

What our welcome wagon hasn't told you, and I haven't written into an FAQ yet, is the answer to your question can be found in *Da Rules*



> *Extra Rules and Guidelines for New (Non-Subscribing/Non-Paying) Registered Members*
> 
> Be advised that some posts made by new members may be delayed from  displaying until approved by a moderator - this may mean a few minutes  or a couple of days, depending upon how busy the moderating team happen  to be, and what issues may arise from the post (included links, off-site  promotions, problematic statements which breach the rules or common  laws, etc)...
> 
> ...



Welcome to WritingForums.com

ETA: The best way to rack up ten valid posts is to comment on other members' works, or join in some of the more general discussions around the forum.


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 19, 2014)

Cran said:


> What our welcome wagon hasn't told you, and I haven't written into an FAQ yet, is the answer to your question can be found in *Da Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 19, 2014)

thank you!


----------

